# Fish Problems



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello,
I have a 48x18x15 tropical set up.
My fish were as follows:
1 Angel
2 Corydoras Bronze catfish
2 Kribentis [Females]
1 Clown Loach
4 Platys Black with speckles.
10 red wag platys [young]
and an assortment of tetra's.
I then introduced a male Kribentis after reading that they like to be in pairs.
The male settled in ok at first then I started to notice my stock depleating.
First slowly then very quick but couldnt figure it out, I tested the water but it was fine no real change.
Then one morning I came down stairs early and saw the male Kribentis eating the last of my platties.
2 days later the male kribentis dissapeared and I have stripped the tank during a regular clean and there is no sign of it.
I have not lost any more fish since he went missing but what happened to him is a mystery.
Did he get eaten by the female Kribs?
I am at a loss for an answer can anyone spread a bit of light on this bizzarre event.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Generally when a fish eats another fish and dies, the food was bad. That usually points to a disease coming into the tank with a recent purchase. Kribs aren't serious predators, but they will scavenge a dead fish.
However, since you found no body, we go to scenario two - the clown loach. It's a big, harmless sort of hyperactive fish - just the kind of quick moving fish that scares the %%% out of a quiet territorial bottom dweller like a krib. A really scared krib is a fantastic leaper.
Do you have cats or dogs that might have removed the evidence?


----------



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes I do have a cat but he has shown no interest in the tank.
I have a lid on the tank anyway so I dont think it could have jumped out but I will have a look around the back of the tank just in case.
You mention a desease that may have been introduced when I bought the Krib should I treat the tank and if so what do you reccommend.
I did notice this morning that my last black platy is going round the tank vertically unable to swim horizontal. 
All the other fish look fine and are eating ok.
I have a wall of bubbles the length of the tank and have been told that it can be to much oxygen in the water. I cant see that as a problem.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kribs are Cichlids and one of the main items they like to eat is other fish. Kribs will eat any small fish they can catch. Young livebearers are not safe with them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Neon - but he is talking about an adult fish being eaten. Kribs are cichlids, but many cichlids are vegetarian. Kribs feed on bottom debris, small insects and crustaceans, occasional fry, fish and invertebrate eggs - small stuff. In the wild, if I remember correctly, their stomach contents are plants, ants, shrimp eggs and such.

I suspect disease from the platy and the other things you've described. It's probably bacterial, but we're guessing wildly. When you are guessing, there is no treatment but clean water, patience, and letting the disease take its course. Fish in farms and pet stores are exposed to all sorts of virus and bacterial attacks, and when you bring them home, bad things happen.
A lot of pet stores will sell you remedies, but they are shooting in the dark and any good results generally have more to do with the fish rallying on their own than the meds.


----------



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for your replies I take what you say onboard and have just done a 50% water change.
I have no other casualties today and they all seem ok.
Still at a loss as to where the male Krib ended up as he was a reasonably
big fish and they dont normally dissappear overnight.
I will keep you all posted as to whether my tank settles down or not.


----------

